
Federal officials sought 'heat ray' device before clearing Lafayette Square - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-protest-lafayette-square/2020/09/16/ca0174e4-f788-11ea-89e3-4b9efa36dc64_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/xshmr](https://archive.vn/xshmr)

